# URGENT! Dog Lumps



## Ruthii (May 7, 2011)

About 12 days ago, my mum and I noticed that our dog, Boisy (9 years old, Cairn Terrier, big for his breed) was limping. We felt around his legs and found nothing, so, naturally, took him to the vet. The vet said ''come back in a few days so we can check up on him'' and so we agreed. But about 3 days after that, we were feeling around his armpits, and found a lump on his front right armpit. It was about the size of a ping pong ball. We were worried, so made a sooner appointment. When we went there, the vet confirmed there were lumps, but he was puzzled as to what they were. Notice I say 'they'. He noticed there were lumps under BOTH front armpits. According to him, they were like a squishy muscle. The day after that, we took him for blood tests. They shaved his neck, took bloods, blah blah blah, and we were told he needed x-rays the following Friday. Friday came, mum took him because I was at school, and he came home around 4pm after a biopsy, because the vet said an x-ray would show nothing. Poor thing was limping worse after that. It's Saturday now, and the lumps, when put together, would equal one and a half tennis balls. I'm worried about him. We've looked around the interweb, and came up with the diagnosis 'Osteosarcoma'. It's a bone cancer. Being girls, we jump at a serious word, like when my personal surgeon said I needed surgery for my spine, but this isn't about me and I won't bore you with it. So, back to serious word. ''Cancer''.
To all you people out there, if you've come across something similar to what Boisy has, can you tell me your stories, or even, a diagnosis? Osteosarcoma is SO close to what he has. Lumps moving down, growing rapidly, etc etc. And they have grown HUGE in 12 days. Many many MANY thanks to those who help. This is so urgent, I don't want to lose my boy!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DId the vet do a biopsy on the lumps?
not sure if they are lymph nodes..if they are they can also be swollen because of infection etc

did the vet give him a good check over..round his neck for lumps. his rear legs and groin


----------



## Ruthii (May 7, 2011)

Yes, the vet did do a biopsy, and the results will be back in a few days. He did check everywhere, although Boisy was running away:tongue_smilie: We don't think it is cysts, because you wouldn't expect them both to come up at the same time. We're not sure about the lymph nodes, because the vets would've come across it before.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please try not to look at things on the internet whilst you are waiting for the results - it really can make you worry even more.

My dog, Toby had 3 lumps come up in a few days so I was distraught. He had samples taken & then I had to wait for the results. I was convinced it was cancer (after reading up on the internet) & was crying my eyes out every day.

Luckily the results were all clear. Try not to worry too much. I hope that you get the results soon & it's all good news


----------



## Ruthii (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much.
I'm just upset that the vet cannot think of anything else it could be.
If your dog had benign lumps, what was done about them? 
I'd hate to see him go through surgery.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ruthii said:


> Thank you so much.
> I'm just upset that the vet cannot think of anything else it could be.
> If your dog had benign lumps, what was done about them?
> I'd hate to see him go through surgery.


Nothing, the vet said to leave them as they were causing him any discomfort or limiting his movement. We just keep an eye on them but they've not grown any more.

I think there are so many possibilities of what the lumps could be that vets don't want to give you an incorrect diagnosis.


----------



## Ruthii (May 7, 2011)

I've not been active on this thread since, sorry about that for those who were looking for answers.
Boisy is actually just fat.
They were fatty deposits that were in the wrong place, making him limp.
PHEW!


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

> Boisy is actually just fat.
> They were fatty deposits that were in the wrong place, making him limp.
> PHEW!


You must be SO relieved! I have had two friends with dogs, both had lumps. One turned out to be cancer and had to be pts, the other, just fatty lumps. Just shows how in tune you need to be with our furry babies  x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so pleased for you


----------



## Ruthii (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

But new problem now - His back.. it's bad. He's constantly arching it, is uncomfortable lying down and it feels squishy where it's bent.
He's also slow at walking + climbing up or down stairs. Mum had to drag him when she went for a walk.


----------

